# RIP Ranger



## Hyatt101 (Jan 3, 2013)

I can't believe I'm writing another one of these, it breaks my heart. 

We lost our bunny Ranger to a heart attack, or so we think. He was a gorgeous Dutch rabbit, and our only male. He was the father to 3 litters, 2 which ended in still births and weak babie bunnies, but the last litter was a successful one. 

Ranger was a fun, crazy bunny who LOVED to eat and burrow in little caves he would make out of hay in his cage. He has had a great life with us, and he will be missed greatly!! I will post a favorite picture of him soon. 

RIP Ranger :rabbithop


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear =(


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks. I'm crushed, but my younger brother will be even more so, because ranger was his special bunny. We haven't told him yet, we're going to soon.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost poor Ranger!

binky free and bury yourself in all the piles of hay you want, little guy! :rainbow:


----------



## JBun (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Ranger, Christina. It sounds like he at least passed quickly and didn't suffer. I loved the story about him getting lost hiding in his little hay burrow. I'm sure you both will miss him very much.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh no! Christina, I am so sorry for your loss! 
Its so hard to lose them, but he knew he was loved. 
Binky free little Ranger. :rainbow:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, we will definitely remember that story of him burrowing in the hay! I am also glad that he didn't suffer and died quickly. Now he can burrow in all the hay he wants! And, he can see his bun wife, Lily! 
Binky free sweet Ranger! :headflick:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 4, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss. Binky free little man. Tomorrow will be 3 years since we lost our girl Lilly.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear about little Ranger. He´ll be free to burrow to his heart´s content now. RIP little chappie.:sosad


----------



## HEM (Jan 4, 2013)

We are sorry to hear about Ranger
Binky free Ranger, RIP
You will be missed


----------

